# Veritas router table



## Phone60 (Jan 17, 2010)

I've been looking at the Veritas router table at Lee Valley tools and want to know if anyone has one? I read that to mount a router you only use clamps without any drilling. Can these clamps really hold a heavy router? I have a 2hp craftsman. I know the table is steel,but , only 24" wide, is this wide enough? I've seen the MLCS table and the bench dog pro table which is wider. 
Thanks, 

Greg


----------



## Burt Waddell (Jan 6, 2010)

Phone60 said:


> I've been looking at the Veritas router table at Lee Valley tools and want to know if anyone has one? I read that to mount a router you only use clamps without any drilling. Can these clamps really hold a heavy router? I have a 2hp craftsman. I know the table is steel,but , only 24" wide, is this wide enough? I've seen the MLCS table and the bench dog pro table which is wider.
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg


I've used the Veritas ROuter tables for years and in my opinion they are the best. To answer your question about weight - one of the two I have not has a Triton 3 horse and the other has a Makita 3 horse. I've also had the Milwaukee, PC and Hitachi 3 horse routers in these. 

Some people prefer larger tables, but I have never had a problem with the size. Also I have outfitted these tables with the Delta versa feeders and they work great.

Burt


----------



## Phone60 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Burt,
I'm going to go for the veritas table. Even though it is expensive I like the idea of a steel table and the fact that ou can clamp routers to the table without drilling. It makes it easy to change out routers if you have to.

Thanks again for your input,

Greg:yes:


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

That is exactly the top I've been looking for! Thanks, Phone.

Do you happen to have the fence, Mr. Waddell? If you do, I'd love know what you think?

I've been "on the fence" about router tops - they're way too expensive. I was going to build my own, but thought... all I really want is a nice flat piece of steel, on my own stand. I've never understood the big "price gouge" with router tables. 

Thanks again, guys.
Dave


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

P.S.

My fingers have hovered over the phone on this one, a couple of times. (Replace the stand with a home-made (big) benchtop stand :laughing.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop.../router_table_2.html#heavyweight_table_anchor

Just another option, if you're interested. 
I'm still deliberating. :huh:


----------



## Burt Waddell (Jan 6, 2010)

clarionflyer said:


> That is exactly the top I've been looking for! Thanks, Phone.
> 
> Do you happen to have the fence, Mr. Waddell? If you do, I'd love know what you think?
> 
> ...


Dave,

I have a fence and it is super. It is rock solid, easy to adjust, and performs like a champ. The sled also works nice for doing cope and stick joints for raised panel doors. The bit jack is also good - depending on the router you have. The DC attachment works well with a shop vac. I had the over arm pen router but used it very little.


Burt


----------



## Phone60 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes I've seen the MLCS heavy duty router table, it's about he same price as the veritas with the same router mounting. I think you get more bang for the buck with the MLCS and MLCS is near my home .

Greg


----------



## Burt Waddell (Jan 6, 2010)

Phone60 said:


> Yes I've seen the MLCS heavy duty router table, it's about he same price as the veritas with the same router mounting. I think you get more bang for the buck with the MLCS and MLCS is near my home .
> 
> Greg


 
Lee Valley and Veritas has a much better reputation than MLCS. I don't think that I have ever seen a negative comment on a forum about Lee Valley.

Burt


----------

